# lighter weight dinnerware for catering?



## Hilarie (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm doing so much catering lately out of my restaurant that I'm considering biting the bullet and purchasing catering china. Currently I have a mis-matched bunch of dinner plates (like 50 here, 75 there, 2 different sizes, about 250 total, all bright white and round... but annoying to organize and stack, and not too professional-looking when they're out on a buffet table at a wedding!) My problem is that I'd like to find dinner plates that are as light in weight as possible (please don't suggest melamine or Corelle!) and the online places I usually get stuff don't seem to make it easy to find out the weight of each piece. Of course, price is definitely a factor as well. Are there lines of dinnerware you've used that I could investigate?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

We used fiesta ware when I did movie catering. We were able to get seconds from a retailer in LA, they ran about $3 each, very durable. And cheap to replace when broken or thrown out by our Actors and rappers. 
These were by no means lightweight though.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Rent different brands and patterns to test drive for durability and then make a decision.
I was looking around the other day (new client who wants to be the rock star of the local catering scene) and noticed the preowned market is glutted and prices are attractive.... esp if you are buying cases.
The rock star thinks this is brilliant.
I explained supply demand several different ways but it never quite sunk in.

Not my circus not my monkeys.

mimi

OBTW...see you are new and just want to welcome you formally.
So... welcome aboard @Hilarie.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

i don't understand the fear of Corelle, but anyway. go to local restaurant supply store and see what they have. or go online to etundra https://www.etundra.com/restaurant-...encia-10-one-half-inch-plate-with-narrow-rim/ or https://www.webstaurantstore.com/16103/china-dinnerware.html they don't list weights so you would have to call or email for more info.


----------



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

Ha, I was going to suggest Corelle.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 23, 2017)

Hilarie said:


> I'm doing so much catering lately out of my restaurant that I'm considering biting the bullet and purchasing catering china. Currently I have a mis-matched bunch of dinner plates (like 50 here, 75 there, 2 different sizes, about 250 total, all bright white and round... but annoying to organize and stack, and not too professional-looking when they're out on a buffet table at a wedding!) My problem is that I'd like to find dinner plates that are as light in weight as possible (please don't suggest melamine or Corelle!) and the online places I usually get stuff don't seem to make it easy to find out the weight of each piece. Of course, price is definitely a factor as well. Are there lines of dinnerware you've used that I could investigate?


In case of weight the best decisions are paper and plastic types. They're the most light I've ever used and very cheap, especially comparing with other popular types of dinnerware. Many restaurants use them successfuly and not only for catering, like it's in case of some american seafood cafes for example. However if your brand's reputation is important for you, I won't recommend them, such cuttlery looks too simple and for some your clients can be uncomfortable for using, I heard many complains about this, especially in case of paper ones  Besides considering that you'll need to buy new sets before every new occassion, the general price for them will be much more than for such long investment like in case of china dinnerwares. That's why I can recommend you from my own experience to get china one, they're also more convinient for such dishes like soup and you will be able to use that set for a long time. Also some other non-china types are nice too https://welcoming-house.com/best-dinnerware-sets/ but you'll need to check their weight before buying, many of them are so heavy as the classic restaurant ones.


----------

